# soundsoftware + equipment



## elgo (24. Mai 2002)

hallo .. 

also, ich hab heut ma ne musikalische frage:

<li> welche software eignet sich am besten für die musikproduktion (nicht nur sampleprogramme a la fruityloops sonder auch progs. die in verbindung mit hardware [edrums, keyboard usw.] arbeiten).

<li> welche hardware (siehe oben) eigent sich am besten?

<li> welche foren sind auf die oben genannten themen spezialisiert? (url)

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir (bzw. meinem brüdi *g*) helfen


----------



## ritterrunkel (24. Mai 2002)

Hi elgo,

deinen Aussagen entnehmend, weist du nicht so recht, was du nehmen sollst und hast auch noch keine grossen Erfahrungen damit.
Versuch es mal, um grössere Kosten zu sparen, mit "Magix" musikstudio5 deluxe. Das wird zur Zeit bei Pearl(Ausgabe 27)
zu einem sehr guten Preis von 19,90 € angeboten http.//www.pearl.de
eigentlich alles drin was du brauchst

MFG RR


----------



## elgo (24. Mai 2002)

*@ ritterrunkel*

vielen dank für deine antwort.

stimmt, ich hab keine erfahrung, denn ich hab die frage quasi im namen meines bruders formuliert. er spielt schon mehrere jahre schlagzeug (auch edrums) und will sich jetzt auch auf die "virtuelle" musikproduktion konzentrieren. tja und da hab ich gleich an euch experten gedacht und diese fragen formuliert. 

er hat auch schon mit fruityloops ( und anderen sampleprogs )rumgespielt und sucht nun etwas professionelleres, mit dem er z.b über edrums ( oder keyboard; frage: welches ist zu empfehlen )auch samples einspielen kann usw.

was kannst du/ihr da empfehlen

ps:  auf den preis kommt es *erstmal* nicht an


----------



## BubiBohnensack (25. Mai 2002)

Als eine Lösung, die einem in Nichts limitiert, schlage ich vor:

Steinberg Cubase VST 5.0 <- arranger/composer
Steinberg Wavelab 4 <- Audiotool

Und dann vielleicht noch ein, zwei gute Synthies.
Für den Anfang reicht es, eine normale Soundkarte zu nehmen. Also mit einer Soundblaster Live und einem gut konfiguriertem System geht da schon ganz schön die Post ab.

Alternativ und noch etwas teurer ist vorzuschlagen Logic Audio. Mittlerweile in Generation 5 ist es das de Fakto Standardtool von Professionellen Studios.

Mit Wavelab veränderst du Sounds und mit Cubase nimmst du auf, programmierst und arrangierst.


----------



## elgo (25. Mai 2002)

danke schön für deine antwort.

könntest du mir eventuell noch ein paar adressen zu foren geben die sich mit diesen themen und programmen intensiver beschäftigen als tutorials.de?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (29. Mai 2002)

Leider nein. Aber bei Problemen kann dir selbst dieses Forum eigentlich immer helfen weil es 2 sehr gute Leute gibt *zuARNOundAKM2Bschau*
Die beantworten dir jede Frage und wenn es nicht zu schwierig wird, tue ich das auch  

Ich muss aber noch sagen, dass du lieber Logic nehmen solltest. Da ist alles dabei ich habe es gerade installiert und es ist Hammer.
Als Anfänger brauchst du nicht mehr. Synthies Sampler Arranger - alles dabei.
Das ist auch noch recht einfach zu bedienen. Bei Fragen kannst mich ja sonst mal anpiepern.


----------



## elgo (29. Mai 2002)

ok , ich werds ausrichten .. vielen dank


----------

